# Huts High Gloss



## TonyL (Oct 9, 2014)

I am very happy with my acrylic finishing process, but I wouldn't mind curtailing the process. Is all the hype about Huts High Gloss polish true? I have never tried it, but to date, I have not found anything better than Meguire's 101 and 201 (for me). I tried Novus 2, but wasn't as happy. Huts makes some pretty steep claims. For $11, I could try it, but thought I would ask.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## wwneko (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm also interested in hearing some people weigh in with their polishing compound experiences.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 9, 2014)

How can you not like novus?  Lol.  It even smells good.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 9, 2014)

*Novus*



Dan Masshardt said:


> How can you not like novus?  Lol.  It even smells good.



I didn't notice it's fragrance, but I will pay more attention the next time .

I liked it, but the Meguiars 105 and 205 combo does a better job (for me). I studied it dozens of times under a 10x light. I would love to get rid of a step and some sanding...I was hoping Novus was the thing.  You have the buffer, so you know how that worked out for me. Maybe, I can eliminate some steps if throw-out the 10x light :biggrin:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 9, 2014)

TonyL said:


> I didn't notice it's fragrance, but I will pay more attention the next time .  I liked it, but the Meguiars 105 and 205 combo does a better job (for me). I studied it dozens of times under a 10x light. I would love to get rid of a step and some sanding...I was hoping Novus was the thing.  You have the buffer, so you know how that worked out for me. Maybe, I can eliminate some steps if throw-out the 10x light :biggrin:



That's what I was thinking about the light.   

We learned in science class about all the microscopic bugs that crawl on our skin.  The thing is I don't look at my skin with a microscope. 

If it looks good, it is good.  .  Don't ask me for chapter and verse on that one though brother.  Haha


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 9, 2014)

I like Novus 1 and 2. I also like Hut Ultragloss Plastic Polish and use it regularly. McGuires 
scratchX swirl and scratch remover is also good. I like a product called Flitz but can't get it locally any longer and have just failed to order online. I would use Flitz if I could still get it locally. It was once sold by either Auto Zone or O'Reiley's. Available online.
But, your question was about Hut UltraGloss and I think it is excellent.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## TonyL (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks folks! I have all of those stores near me.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 10, 2014)

While Googling around for Huts reviews, I learned that Huts has a website/online store. I am sure this is not news for all. I posted the link for those that didn't know (like me).

hutproducts.com


----------



## TonyL (Oct 10, 2014)

I called Flitz. Flitz private labels PSI's (or whomever's) One Step. They are the same product just labeled differently. Coincidentally, the gal at Flitz is a penturner.


----------



## ttpenman (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a bottle of HUTS polish that I've used for years and works great.  I also bought a bottle of Meguires PLASTX and like that too.  Don't have a microscope, just my old eyes and the pens look pretty good.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Animyzo (Nov 4, 2014)

I avoid those compounds. I use flake carnuba wax from my local apothecary. it creates a beautiful shine, and i polish it at high speed with a microfiber cloth (not my pens, but everything else) ( i still use CA for my pens)


----------



## toddlajoie (Nov 4, 2014)

I used and loved the Hut's Plastic Polish on everything Acrylic and CA related until I got the two wheel buffing system...


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 4, 2014)

its_virgil said:


> I like Novus 1 and 2. I also like Hut Ultragloss Plastic Polish and use it regularly. McGuires
> scratchX swirl and scratch remover is also good. I like a product called Flitz but can't get it locally any longer and have just failed to order online. I would use Flitz if I could still get it locally. It was once sold by either Auto Zone or O'Reiley's. Available online.
> But, your question was about Hut UltraGloss and I think it is excellent.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


A product called AUTOSOL is a good substitute for FLITZ! Sold by LV in Canada.


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 4, 2014)

ttpenman said:


> I have a bottle of HUTS polish that I've used for years and works great.  I also bought a bottle of Meguires PLASTX and like that too.  Don't have a microscope, just my old eyes and the pens look pretty good.
> 
> Jeff in northern Wisconsin


I've never seen McG's 105 or 205 in Canada. I use their PlastX and am very satisfied with it.


----------



## Charles (Dec 22, 2014)

Flitz can be purchased at any WestMarine store I have found.





its_virgil said:


> I like Novus 1 and 2. I also like Hut Ultragloss Plastic Polish and use it regularly. McGuires
> scratchX swirl and scratch remover is also good. I like a product called Flitz but can't get it locally any longer and have just failed to order online. I would use Flitz if I could still get it locally. It was once sold by either Auto Zone or O'Reiley's. Available online.
> But, your question was about Hut UltraGloss and I think it is excellent.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 22, 2014)

I use Hut's Ultra Gloss when I turn an acrylic, etc. pen.   See no reason to even try Novus.  Very happy with the results.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 22, 2014)

I use Hut's ultra gloss and have for years. Love it.


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 22, 2014)

I use Hut Ultragloss and think it is great - I have always been pleased with the finish it puts on.  I always top it off with a thin polishing with Ren wax.


----------



## butchf18a (Dec 23, 2014)

Huts is good, Turtlewax swirl remover, Brasso, you name it I've tried it, have most of them on my finishing shelf. I bet that I could turn down 5 of any given acrylic, acetate or poly resin blank, finish each with one of these products and short of putting them under a microscope no one could tell the difference. Everyone has an opinion and thats it...an opinion. Remember free advice is worth what you pay for it. Try it, like it, use it. Don't like it? Move on.


----------



## le_skieur (Dec 23, 2014)

I use Novus 3 then 2 and I wont change.


----------



## BKelley (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm sure there a lot of excellent polishes out there, I use Simichrome, it's a little pricey, but I'll swear by it.  For those who are not familiar with it, it is a pink cream in a tube made in Germany by Happich.  Try it sometime, you'll like it.

Ben


----------



## TonyL (Dec 23, 2014)

I didn't know that metall polishes can  be used by acrylic    I plan to try it


----------



## Nikitas (Dec 23, 2014)

I use a plastic sanding kit and then polish with 3m finess it and then buff...no scratches...i bought my polishing kit from Barry and love it. The thing about this topic is every body has a method of doing it. Mine works for me but may not for you. Just try a bunch of things and stick with what works for you...
Brian


----------

